

 Why does Google think I'm a Skyrim addict? - alexholehouse
http://www.holehouse.org/thoughts/why-does-google-think-im-a-skyrim-addict/

======
pilot_pirx
interesting, i get similar results. (with a similar background of not being
very interested in the game, but having watched a few youtube videos)

with iGoogle active i get exactly the same skyrim results, plus laptop, "way
to loose weight" (no idea where this comes from) and a few others which may
really be related to some of my former searches.

without iGoogle i get a totally different list: smartphone, tablet, number,
source for windows compatible scanner-driver.

